# Save Failed:org/apache/tools/ant/Main



## Gast2 (10. Mai 2008)

Moin,

folgende build.xml


```
<project name="Fantasya" default="master" basedir=".">
	<target name="master">
		<echo>Hello World!</echo>
	</target>
</project>
```

wenn ich die Datei speichere erhalte ich folgenden Fehler in einer Message-Box von Eclipse (3.2.2) ... *Save Failedrg/apache/tools/ant/Main*

ich kann die Ameise aber über Eclipse anweisen die Datei zu verarbeiten (rechte Maus im Package-Explorer) ... nur Eclipse selber bietet mir dazu im entpsrechenden View ... *<Unable to parse as an Ant buildfile>*

starte ich Ant über die Konsole, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme

Welche Bauchschmerzen hat Eclipse?

hand, mogel


----------



## Gast2 (11. Mai 2008)

Moin,

habe jetzt Eclipse 3.3.2 installiert ... damit funktioniert es

hand, mogel


----------

